# First full rod



## Fitz (Apr 26, 2013)

Hello, iv been browsing around this site for about a year now and finally decided to make an account and start posting. So be ready. :thumbsup:

I have always been one to get a new rod, cut off the guides and re thread to my liking. But this time im starting from scratch and going through the whole process in building a rod. Im building an 8' king rod for my Mitchell 402. I already have the thread. This is the blank im using http://www.mudhole.com/Rod-Building/Gator-Glass_2/U696L . I was wondering about the grips, reel seat, and guides. I want a split cork grip, and was wondering how i know what size cork to get if all i know is the OD of my blank. Or does it not matter, can i just cram the cork down the blank with the help of some lube. Same question with the reel seat. As for the guides im looking to get the typical iron guides used on most king/cobia rods, but i am unsure on the sizes to get because i cant see them in person, seeing as i am ordering off of mudhole. Any help will be greatly appreciated. Thanks!

-Fitz


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm glad to see you build a rod! good job, I'm sure someone can give you some relative size numbers for the guides...


----------



## D3cept1on (Apr 23, 2010)

you need a reamer for the cork.http://www.mudhole.com/Rod-Building/Reamers-and-Abrasives/Extreme-Reamer i hace this set and it works great


----------



## D3cept1on (Apr 23, 2010)

wheni do 8 foot rods i use 9 guides starting with a 60mm 50mm 40mm 30mm 25mm 20mm 16mm 12mm 10mm. guide spacing in the trick


----------



## Fitz (Apr 26, 2013)

I have my brothers king rod to look at to get an idea about spacing of the guides. He also has a 8 footer. Thank yall so much. Ill check it out.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Don't space your guides based on another rod. You are building this rod custom for _you_ right? Try this: Mount the reel on the rod, then tape the guides on. Thread the line through the guides, and tie to a door handle. Put pressure on the rod like you are fighting a fish. As you "reel down", look at how the line interacts with the guides. You want it to barely touch the guide all the way around. If this sounds confusing, it is because it is hard to explain but really easy to demonstrate. Try it and look at them and you will say "ah ha!". adjust the guides up and down until you get out all the "flat spots".


----------



## Fitz (Apr 26, 2013)

That makes total sense. Out of town for another 4 days. Going to order the pieces when i get home. Pictures will be posted when finished. Thanks you two again.


----------

